# Photoshop Thread: Chevy Cruze



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

No photoshop


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Thread Revival! Well I got bored this morning did a chop...
How I want my eco...BLACK








Then I flipped it and created some graphics









Also made 2 userbars for my sig


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Fat kids - those are both wicked man, love it!
I think the black one is exactly how they should have rolled out from the factory..


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I agree, its crazy how ride height can make such a difference in overall appearance.
I wanted to black the wheels too, but I couldn't get it to look right.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

<fan of black cars with silver wheels


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

can u slam a white eco and tint it up dark for me?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, you cake-bakin' showoff! Now I gotta defend my title! lol j/k

When I get some time I'll see what I can cook up, it's been awhile since I've fired up PS...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

HAHA! I was looking at some of your stuff yesterday that's what made me get on PS. I hadn't messed with it in awhile and was bored.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, yeah, then again, I was going off of requests, I haven't really put any of my own style into it yet...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

U da man, Boats! Do i hear a challenge to all other ps'ers? - Dan


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Had to back up my Rep, lol...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good, I forgot how fun photoshop is.

I'm still a little "new" to creating touches without cutting and pasting; ie made from scratch lips and vents. Some people are real wizards lol

May do a chop tonight, if I get the chance... But prolly won't have time oh well


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I need to work on more realistic shading, too...


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey would you guys help my out I got a pretty easy request. I have a stock black eco and want to see the rear with the mercedes style lights and this diffuser. 
Chevy Holden Cruze(2009~11)Rear Bumper Diffuser spoiler | eBay

and the front with these leds fogs. 
LED Fog Lamp Light For Chevrolet CRUZE 2009 2010 2011 | eBay

Thanks a lot!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

An SS badge and offset stripes








Fogs ON!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Where do you find those stock images?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Google images, searched different forms of Cruze frontal.
EDIT: here is the original image


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Google images, searched different forms of Cruze frontal.
> EDIT: here is the original image


That's what's use, but I can never find any decent ones...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Hatje said:


> can u slam a white eco and tint it up dark for me?


White out









White w/ graphite wheels and black bowtie


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Awsome! thank you!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Let's bring up this old thread and have some fun.
I while ago i was playing around adding this and that, to see how it looks. Now i believe i am done, this is the result:









To-do/shopping list:

K-Sport coilover
Vossen VFS1 reps light silver/machine finish 8.5 x 19 with 235/35/19 (maybe 9.5 at the rear)
RS package except trunk lip (package not available yet in China)
EVO X wing (this might be challenging or something similar)
Chrome delete + high glossy black coating
Grills high glossy black coating
Roof and mirrors glossy black wrapped
Headlight internals glossy black coated
Dark cherry/white tail lights
30% tint all around except windshield (done)

The before pic (not mine though):









Im currently upgrading the audio system and i had to repaint the passenger side because some a-hole keyed it. That thinned that budget. But i hope i can get the wheels and coilover soon. Also im trying to get TYC to ship me a set of head and tail lights (wanna do a rear fog light delete too), but they're kind of don't want to sell to China. A lot of things stands and falls with the availability of the RS package, which is delayed over one year since announced in China.
Probably gonna continue with the black window trim coatings and the wrapping meanwhile.


----------



## rsredline (Dec 3, 2017)

would love to see a shopped Gen 2 Redline


----------



## rsredline (Dec 3, 2017)

I am having trouble seeing the pictures, the page displays 100% third party usage from photo bucket. anyone know how i can fix this.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

rsredline said:


> I am having trouble seeing the pictures, the page displays 100% third party usage from photo bucket. anyone know how i can fix this.


1. Send the person who posted the pic $399. 
2. Ask him nicely to upgrade his photo bucket account.


----------



## The Inja (Mar 31, 2018)

Where are all the sexy photos!!!!! haha
(I'll post mine up soon)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Photobucket Hotlink Fix


----------

